# Buying from aquabid, to Australia.



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a question more for those who have ordered some fish from aquabid and have had them deliveried to Australia, however others who have gone through this process can also chime in.

I currently have a tank close to cycling and I would adore to buy a good quality plakat from aquabid, however I know nothing of how the process works! 
I know I need an account but how do the payments go? Are fish sometimes not accepted into the country? Do you need to notify the transhipper what fish your going to purchase? What do the transhipper a even do!!

I'm planning on contacting my transhipper for my country and asking some questions but I thought asking here would be good as well! Do I need to contact the breeder personally too? How will they know what fish I want? 

How is the delivery to Australia if anyone has experienced this ( I would imagine easier since Thailand is closer then other countries) 

Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Will I be told the day/ time my fish is meant to arrive? I would
Most likley be having the fish delivered to my work since there's always someone here 7 days a week and they can (if its not be working) tell me when it comes..


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ask the sellers what payment method do they accept. I'm not sure about the purpose of a transhipper but it seems that most fish from overseas are "taken in" by them before anything and you will need to let them know before purchasing the fish.

You can usually ship to places other than your own home and they will give you an estimated day of arrival. The time it will arrive will depend on the postage company.

Small question... are you from Sydney by any chance? I can vouch for many places here that sell quality Betta.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I am in Sydney! I would love to know of some quality places to buy, specifically plakats. I mostly find viel tails and crowns around my area and the rare chance I find a plakat its not worth the price they sell them
For! $30-50 for a not so great bred fish, no thanks!

But yeah if you know of any places let me know!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I know that most of the Aquabid Thai sellers say that for Australia, you need to contact the transshipper before you even bid, or your fish won't be accepted by customs. Just look at some of the auctions--they should have the information on who to get in touch with.


----------



## nmaybyte (Mar 13, 2011)

I would like to tack on a question of my own about Aquabid. Are the fish that you buy from some of the farms good stock? I know it depends on the farm, but lets say some of the show people wanted to start a line, would you start by buying from AB or would you buy from a breeder?

Also, I feel like this thread should be in Classifieds.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

nmaybyte said:


> I would like to tack on a question of my own about Aquabid. Are the fish that you buy from some of the farms good stock? I know it depends on the farm, but lets say some of the show people wanted to start a line, would you start by buying from AB or would you buy from a breeder?
> 
> Also, I feel like this thread should be in Classifieds.


I would say AB is a good place to start if you want to start a line. The stock is usually high quality but you never know really.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not sure that Jodi-Lea the transhipper for Australia is accepting any more private buying through Aquabid. She has had a lot of people jerk her around in the past with not paying import fees (it's $22-$27 per betta) and in general just being a-holes so I think she has stopped doing it. 

I got a pair in on her last shipment and the rule was you had to contact her at least 10 days in advance with what fish you were bidding on and pay either the full import fee or a deposit up front. 

However, her store Fishchick Aquatics has the best bettas in Australia. Some stores 'import' stock from overseas and it is just wholesale trash. But Jodi-Lea imports top quality bettas and is quite willing to ship them. If you are looking for top notch fish and not afraid to spend the money to get it, I would highly recommend her store. I have dealt with her countless times and never had a single complaint.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I'm not sure that Jodi-Lea the transhipper for Australia is accepting any more private buying through Aquabid. She has had a lot of people jerk her around in the past with not paying import fees (it's $22-$27 per betta) and in general just being a-holes so I think she has stopped doing it.
> 
> I got a pair in on her last shipment and the rule was you had to contact her at least 10 days in advance with what fish you were bidding on and pay either the full import fee or a deposit up front.
> 
> However, her store Fishchick Aquatics has the best bettas in Australia. Some stores 'import' stock from overseas and it is just wholesale trash. But Jodi-Lea imports top quality bettas and is quite willing to ship them. If you are looking for top notch fish and not afraid to spend the money to get it, I would highly recommend her store. I have dealt with her countless times and never had a single complaint.


i recommend just buying from her also! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Fishchick-Aquatics/195270263592

her Youtube and Facebook page.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha she has some cracker fish. Only ever had one DOA and that's out of over 50 fish delivered to my house. Some of the bettas on her Youtube channel are just simply stunning.


----------

